# Moving to China from USA. Compensation Package



## Expat130 (Oct 18, 2014)

I am exploring the possibility of accepting a transfer from the United States to China. Aside from salary, what benefits are a MUST that I should receive in my package? What type of package would be considered the best for this particular relocation?


----------

